# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off đầu năm 15-02-2017

## CKD

Hi!
Tình hình là có dịp về SG nên muốn rủ rê anh em off phát đầu năm.
Dự tính là tầm sau 18h30 ngày T4 tới, tức 15-02-2017.

Anh em tranh thủ cho ý kiến để off nhe.

Dự định có sự góp mặt của ahDvip, Mr.L.. 

Kèm theo là hình ảnh off nhẹ của anh em CT.

----------

Gamo, podkws, thuhanoi

----------


## podkws

> Hi!
> Tình hình là có dịp về SG nên muốn rủ rê anh em off phát đầu năm.
> Dự tính là tầm sau 18h30 ngày T4 tới, tức 15-02-2017.
> 
> Anh em tranh thủ cho ý kiến để off nhe.
> 
> Dự định có sự góp mặt của ahDvip, Mr.L.. 
> 
> Kèm theo là hình ảnh off nhẹ của anh em CT.


Anh cho em giao lưu với

----------


## CKD

Hic!
Ngày 15-02-2017, tức t4 tới nha anh em! Lộn ngày.

Welcom all!

----------

sieunhim

----------


## anhcos

14 ra miền Trung chơi mất tiêu r, hẹn ae dịp khác vậy.

----------


## vodat147

Cho cu em sinh viên tham gia với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Wellcom all!
Các bác cho ý kiến địa điểm với. Với lại off chai hay mặn luôn ạ.
Mà chai hay mặn thì em đều bia đen hết nhé.

Thanks all!

----------

vodat147

----------


## ahdvip

> Wellcom all!
> Các bác cho ý kiến địa điểm với. Với lại off chai hay mặn luôn ạ.
> Mà chai hay mặn thì em đều bia đen hết nhé.
> 
> Thanks all!


off cần thơ toàn bia vàng sao lên SG lại bia đen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Wellcom all!
> Các bác cho ý kiến địa điểm với. Với lại off chai hay mặn luôn ạ.
> Mà chai hay mặn thì em đều bia đen hết nhé.
> 
> Thanks all!


wa năm đổi lavie luôn cho lành mạnh hén  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Đã ghi chú ngày vào lịch, không biết có việc đột xuất gì hay không, cứ gạch 1 ghế nhựa trước hen.
@adhvip: Hình như lịch chú Đức ngày đó là đang ở SG mà  :Wink: 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đúng giờ vô ca luôn. 
Tranh thủ.....

----------


## Gamo

Hôm đó lão chủ thớt tổ chức sinh nhật... anh em hát mừng, hắn đãi tiệc đóa

----------


## MINHAT

Hix nay miền đông rồi ko biết có lên được không cho em xin vé dự phòng nhé

----------


## CKD

Mai là đến ngày hẹn rồi, mấy bác cho nhanh ý kiến về địa điểm đi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt dzậy?

----------


## CKD

Thế cụ Kê có tham gia không thế... nhiều lần lắm rồi. Không tham gia mà lại trách móc là không được đâu đấy.

----------


## anhcos

Dời qua q.2 đi, trần não nhiều quán, cụ Gà kiếm quán đi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, qua quận 2 đi cho nó mới lạ, quán Dê tươi & Cua Đan số 68, đường Song Hành, gần Metro dưới chân cầu Sài Gòn

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks chú Gà, he he quán dê là ngon rồi, CKD đâu chốt đi.

----------


## CKD

1. Bác anhcos có tham gia không?
2. Chỉ có vài cụ có ý kiến tham gia thôi à?

----------


## Gamo

Qua Q2 đi, có bao nhiêu thì tán phét bấy nhiêu, lo gì

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em tham gia, sau 5h nhé.

----------


## sieunhim

Chiều phải đón con vợ bé về hơi trễ, e mãi dĩ an nên nếu off Q2 thì e vòng lên đú với mọi ng chút  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

Em mới có mặt ở sg rồi nhé, anh em cho địa chỉ để em chuẩn bị phi cơ nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Thế chốt lại đi bà con, hiện có 2 địa điểm:
1. Số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt, quận 10
2. Số 68, đường Song Hành gần Metro dưới chân cầu Sì Gòn, quận 2
Ngoài ra thì có trung tâm như Q1 Q3 cho gần cho tất cả mọi người nhưng chưa có ai đề xuất địa điểm

Chỗ nào gần bà con nhất thì mình đi chỗ đó

----------


## GORLAK

E có đc đi ko bác gamo?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nhà ngươi đang ở đâu đây, Bình Thạnh phải hem?

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy hôm nay bịnh liệt giường thấy mây cha cứ bàn địa điểm cứ muốn bịnh thêm à.... lẹ đi cha nội , hết 14-2 rồi mà cứ õng ẹo.

----------


## Gamo

CKD mắc dịch đâu ùi, nhà ngươi chốt đi.... nhà ngươi đãi mà để mọi người chọn chỗ thì tội nghiệp quá  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Bác nào ở HCM, ngồi máy tính thì chọn giúp đi. Khu Hoàng Sa/Trường Sa thấy cũng ổn. Chứ đội em 3-4 đứa dắt díu nhau chạy qua Q2 thì cũng đuối quá ạ.
Em đang chuẩn bị lên xe về SG, việc tìm hiếu địa điểm không tiện lắm.

----------


## anhcos

Đường Hoàng sa có quán này khá đẹp:
Thế giới ốc 5ku station

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Rùi vậy chốt 

Địa điểm: Thế giới Ốc 5ku Station, 119 Hoàng Sa, Đa Kao, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh
Thời gian: 6h30, ngày hôm nay 15-02-2017
Người đãi sinh nhật: CKD
Cùng trả tiền: AhdVIP
Người tham dự: CKD + 4 đệ tử, AhdVIP, sieunhim, Gorlak, Nam CNC, GaMo, i.am.romeo,....

Bác nào rảnh thì ghé luôn nhe. Em đặt bàn trước đây

----------


## ahdvip

Mấy bữa bên số 4 thấy có treo bưởi quanh để anh em ngắm, ko biết bên này có ko anh gà :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Mấy bữa bên số 4 thấy có treo bưởi quanh để anh em ngắm, ko biết bên này có ko anh gà


vậy chỗ nào có bưởi, quen rồi thì chúng ta cứ tiếp tục, chuyển nhà mới sợ thiếu bưởi thì tiếc lắm  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## ppgas

Ppgas có gạch 1 ghế. Ra trễ tí thôi. :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Q1 cũng ok, em ghé trễ tí nhé, vì phải vòng về nhà chút mới lên lại được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

04 đi có bưởi 5 rôi.
Ông Ckd chốt đi.
Lý thường Kiệt cho  dể tìm

----------


## phuocviet346

Em cũng mới cày Nha Trang về kịp, tối em cũng qua chào giao lưu ah.

----------


## ahdvip

> vậy chỗ nào có bưởi, quen rồi thì chúng ta cứ tiếp tục, chuyển nhà mới sợ thiếu bưởi thì tiếc lắm 
> 
> thanks





> 04 đi có bưởi 5 rôi.
> Ông Ckd chốt đi.
> Lý thường Kiệt cho  dể tìm


Nói đại thế mà cũng gặp lắm ông thích bửi đó he , kaka

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Rùi vậy chốt 
> 
> Địa điểm: Thế giới Ốc 5ku Station, 119 Hoàng Sa, Đa Kao, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh
> Thời gian: 6h30, ngày hôm nay 15-02-2017
> Người đãi sinh nhật: CKD
> Cùng trả tiền: AhdVIP
> Người tham dự: CKD + 4 đệ tử, AhdVIP, sieunhim, Gorlak, Nam CNC, GaMo, i.am.romeo,....
> 
> Bác nào rảnh thì ghé luôn nhe. Em đặt bàn trước đây


Chỗ này đi ạ, cho mọi người ghé qua dễ dàng, chỗ này ko khó tím đâu ạ. Dọc con đường này buổi tối ngồi mát mẻ vô cùng  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chốt "Thế giới Ốc 5ku Station, 119 Hoàng Sa, Đa Kao, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh" nhe

Nó nằm tại Q1 là trung tâm, cũng gần nhà tên CKD. LTK xa quá, gần ông Đivô Đi ra & ông ThanhHai; nhưng tui ở Q2, ông anhcos ở Thủ Đức, sieunhim ở Bình Dương, Gorlak Bình Thạnh, chạy qua chạy về khùng luôn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ahdvip

Em ở quảng nam chưa nói chuyện nè anh gà,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chú là khách du lịch thì trong TP.HCM chỗ nào cũng giống nhau mà  :Wink: 

Mà mấy ông thích bưởi thì phải xuống miền Tây  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Chốt theo ý cụ Gà đi, xem thế nào.
Nếu chán phèo thì lần sau không cho cụ Gà đề xuất nữa. Vậy 19h được không nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, người trả tiền đã nói,

Vậy chốt "Thế giới Ốc 5ku Station, 119 Hoàng Sa, Đa Kao, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh", lúc 7h nhé

Thích bưởi thì phải hỏi CKD

----------


## anhcos

Thời gian 6h30~7h là ok rồi.

----------


## CBNN

Em đặt một ghế !

----------


## huuminhsh

em có được ké chân hầu bia không các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hix gần 2 năm rồi ko đi off đc với các cụ  :Frown: (

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, từ Bình Dương chạy lên đi?

----------


## sieunhim

vậy chốt hạ, tối muộn nhất 7h30 e có mẹt

----------


## anhcos

> em có được ké chân hầu bia không các bác


Tham gia vô tư nha bác.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

Bác nào có mặt tại Xì Gòn thì tham dự luôn cho vui. Mình đã đặt bàn sẵn, các bác vào hỏi bàn a. Dũng đặt nhe

----------


## Diyodira

> các bác vào hỏi bàn a. Dũng lò vôi (đại gia) đặt nhe


đại gia giờ mới lộ, mấy ae cứ tới bến  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... hôm nay đại da CKD miền Tây + đại gia Quảng Nôm Ahdvip đãi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 em đang ở đây

----------


## CKD

Cám ơn anh em đã tham gia.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, Ga con, Gamo, huuminhsh, Luyến, ppgas, sieunhim, solero

----------


## Gamo

Sorry lúc nãy hình như có ông nào gọi mà mình hơi say, ko trả lời

CKD xấu trai, trả tiền phần tau giùm nhe. Hồi thanh toán với nhà ngươi sau

----------


## CBNN

Vui quá xá !

----------


## huanpt

Bác nào chụp em xấu vãi!

----------


## Gamo

Cái này là do ông Huân xem Cô dâu 8 tuổi nhiều quá nên cứ lúc lắc cái đầu

----------


## solero

Đông vui quá! Nhớ vụ hôm trước quá  :Frown:

----------

